
Show HN: Filldunphy.com (image placeholder service) - phenomnominal
http://filldunphy.com/
======
RadioactiveMan
Similarly, an adorable image placeholder service (so you can choose the most
appropriate images for your project).

[http://placekitten.com/](http://placekitten.com/)

~~~
rlemon
well, it becomes painfully obvious I ripped off that design. I am bad with
css/html. There is also [http://lorempizza.com](http://lorempizza.com)

------
comrh
The best "dad jokes" on TV are on Modern Family. I got a good laugh from this
Dunphy as a Service.

------
tpiha
This is so awesome!

------
aqtrans
Hahaha amazing, simply amazing. Well done.

